# I met a forum member!



## CaraBou (Aug 31, 2014)

I have communicated on the side and swapped things with several forum members. It's amazing how generous people have been with me, sharing everything from recipes, designer soaps, specialty soaps, fragrances (boat loads of fragrances!), colorants, oils -- you name it.  But today was a little different in that I finally met one of you in person!  

AKJulz has a booth at the Alaska State Fair, about 45 minutes from where I live.  So I just _had_ to go and introduce myself.  It was fun putting a face to the name and getting to know her a little.  Her displays and soaps were awesome, of course. I brought home a bottle of her plumeria lotion for the coming winter when the air here dries out again.  

The fair has been going on for more than a week already so she's been working _a ton_.  Poor thing, I bet that does get tiring.  But there were lots of customers in her booth so I bet it all is worth it.  There are just two more days to go, and I wish her the best of luck.  When things settle down again and she has some time off, I hope she sees this and knows how glad I was to meet her :-D


----------



## neeners (Aug 31, 2014)

how cool! always great to put a face to the name!


----------



## citygirl (Aug 31, 2014)

Agree very cool.  Always nice to meet people in person.


----------



## Ruthie (Sep 2, 2014)

It is such fun to meet efriends.  I've done it before with other gardeners and crafters and always have a good time.


----------



## CaraBou (Sep 5, 2014)

A different forum member with whom I've communicated on the side told me that she participates in a European soaper's meet-up group.  In fact she has hosted one of their gatherings, which move around from month to month.  The States are so big -- and Alaska so far from the rest -- that I don't know how well that would work here.  But it sounds like a lot of fun.  Wining, dining soaping, and learning with others who share the passion -- definitely intriguing!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Sep 5, 2014)

"Wining, dining soaping, and learning with others who share the passion -- definitely intriguing!"

 That's why I'm going to the 2015 Guild Conference. Anyone else?


----------



## judymoody (Sep 5, 2014)

It's always fun when that happens!  Glad you had a nice visit.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 5, 2014)

That's pretty cool.  I've not yet had the honor of meeting another local soaper. It's hard to meet other soapers at my shows as I'm usually alone so don't get out of my booth/tent.


----------



## AKjulz (Sep 14, 2014)

CaraBou, it was awesome to meet you and I'm so glad you took the time out of your busy life to come meet me!  I was a bit scattered, but really enjoyed putting a real person behind all the great posts.  And as you can see, I survived the fair.  It was good financially and wonderful to have our new booth that  my husband built us.   We won an honorable mention in the booth display contest that the fair puts on.  There were really some amazing booths out there so we were please to get noticed as we had done a ton of work trying to make a warm enticing and peaceful booth.  I believe we achieved it.  
No rest for the weary however as my next show is in 3weeks or less, and the fair wiped out a LOT of my soap stock. Trying to get crackin on the fall/Christmas products. 
Anyway, I'll always remember the honor it was to have another forum member come all the way out to the valley and then  pay the $13-15 To get into the fair, just to meet lil ole me. Sure made me feel special so thanks again Cara.


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 14, 2014)

So awesome! I love to meet fellow soapers, I always seek them out everywhere I go. Nice to meet like minded people.


----------



## Pixar (Sep 15, 2014)

hey ya'wll


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey Julz, somehow I missed this post for awhile.  I'm glad to hear your booth took honorable mention -- it was pretty cool.  And BTW, it was great meeting your hubby too.  He seemed like a real sweetheart!


----------



## AKjulz (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks Cara.  He is a great guy and super supportive of my business, I couldn't do it without him.


----------



## sonomafarm (Oct 9, 2014)

Glad to see your forum.


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 30, 2014)

jules92207 said:


> So awesome! I love to meet fellow soapers, I always seek them out everywhere I go. Nice to meet like minded people.



Agreed jules.  What are some of your stories?


----------



## jules92207 (Oct 31, 2014)

When I first started soaping I went to a local flea market at the high school down the street and there was a lovely lady selling soaps, lotions, soap cupcakes, and bath bombs. She was very friendly while I asked her a million questions. I was so new to soaping still, I think I had made 3 batches, and it was before I tried CP cause I learned HP first. I still carry her business card with me and as I get better at soaping I hope to chat with her more.


----------

